# natale con un grillino  ...con i migliori auguri di fine e inizio anno



## Minerva (31 Dicembre 2013)

Natale con un grillino 

Vi devo confessare che il Natale 2013 per me non è stato un Natale facile. In ogni famiglia italiana, infatti, ormai c’è almeno un componente grillino e ognuno affronta il dramma come meglio può. Nel mio caso il parente in questione è uno zio vedovo, fratello di mia madre, che quest’anno è venuto a festeggiare il Natale a casa nostra. Purtroppo la faccenda ha comportato tutta una serie di problemi che hanno scosso la serenità della vigilia. 

Intanto, lo zio grillino ha preteso tassativamente l’abolizione della carta da regalo per la nota politica della trasparenza grillina, per cui entrato dentro casa mi ha messo in mano una coppetta mestruale ecosostenibile dicendo «Tanti auguri» e s’è diretto in sala. Lì lo zio grillino ha preteso di sapere quali fondi fossero stati utilizzati per acquistare il suo regalo. Noi tutti abbiamo esibito gli scontrini con le prime cifre delle carte di credito personali, che lui ha poi verificato. Nel mio caso ha chiamato il mio direttore di banca, che era alle Barbados, per chiedergli conferma del codice di sicurezza a tre cifre. L’unico nipotino rimasto sveglio, invece, ha dichiarato di aver fatto i regali attingendo dal salvadanaio di casa, per cui lo zio gli ha restituito indignato il docciaschiuma al sandalo spiegando: «Non posso accettare regali pagati con i fondi pubblici», e il nipotino s’è messo a piangere.

Il puntale sull’albero, essendo quello il punto più alto della stanza, è stato immediatamente rimosso: lì lo zio grillino ha piazzato la webcam. Durante la cena, lo zio ha chiesto a mia madre quanti tortellini avesse cucinato. Mia madre ha riposto «sei etti». Allora lo zio, piuttosto irritato, ha chiarito che voleva conoscere l’esatto numero di tortellini, non il peso. Mia madre è andata in cucina e col l’ausilio del colino da tè ne ha contati 231. Mio zio allora ha chiamato tutta la famiglia in cucina e ha esclamato: «Ora ricontiamoli!». Ci siamo messi a tavola alle undici e mezzo perché a ogni conteggio c’era un tortellino in meno. Poi abbiamo scoperto che era il nonno che se li mangiava perché ha novant’anni, la pressione bassa e stava svenendo dalla fame. O meglio, noi ci siamo messi a tavola, mentre lo zio ha cenato solo, in cucina, affermando che lui alla Buvette non ci mangia. 

Quando mia madre ha servito il secondo, mio zio ha chiesto a tutti di fare il sacrificio di ridurci le porzioni. Mio nonno s’è ingoiato la coscia intera con l’osso e anche il piatto del Buon Ricordo prima che lo zio riuscisse a finire la frase, perché aveva già capito dove andava a parare. Io, pur di mangiare tutta la mia porzione d’arrosto, ho barattato la riduzione tette di due taglie entro fine gennaio. A fine cena mia madre ha aperto i dolcetti che ci ha mandato la zia sarda. «E questi da dove arrivano?» ha domandato lui con aria torva. «Dalla zia Flora!». «Richiudili subito e rispediscili alla zia domattina». «E perché?». «Perché non devi accettare regali nell’ambito del tuo ruolo istituzionale!». «E io che ruolo istituzionale ho?». «Sei capotavola!». Mia madre ha richiuso il pacco e come dessert abbiamo mangiato delle prugne secche biologiche che coltiva un nipote di Casaleggio, controllando il grado di maturazione via webcam. Finita la cena, mio fratello ha aperto il portafogli per darmi cinquanta euro, ma mio zio l’ha subito fermato. «Che stai facendo?». «Sto dando la mia parte del regalo per i miei genitori a Selvaggia». Allora lo zio mi ha guardata con un’aria nauseata e ha detto: «Non sei più mia nipote se non rifiuti il rimborso!». A quel punto io mi sono fatta cogliere da un forte senso di colpa e non ho accettato. 

Mio zio però ha cercato anche di essere simpatico. Mentre mia madre girava l’arrosto, mi ha chiesto se mi sono fidanzata. Gli ho spiegato che ho due pretendenti che mi piacciono parecchio. Allora ha preteso di avere il curriculum di entrambi e l’ha messo online per far decidere al Movimento. Il Movimento, mezz’ora dopo, ha optato per Giovanni con la seguente motivazione pubblicata da Beppe Grillo tramite post su Facebook: «Il Movimento ha deciso che Giovanni è più idoneo al fidanzamento, perché ha più followers su twitter». Il problema è che il giorno dopo Giovanni si è dovuto togliere da twitter perché i grillini che gli preferivano Francesco hanno messo una sua foto su facebook e lo hanno insultato fino a Capodanno.

Durante la tombolata, né il cartellone né le cartelle potevano essere tenute da un solo elemento della famiglia, ma dovevano seguire la politica grillina della rotazione, per cui a ogni estrazione numero, si metteva la lenticchia e si passava la cartella al parente seduto a destra. Mio nonno, che ha l’Alzheimer galoppante, nel passarmi la cartella ha fatto cadere tutte le lenticchie. Quando mi ha chiesto: «Ridici i numeri che sono usciti al nonno?», lo zio s’è alzato sulla sedia e ha gridato: «Cosa state confabulando voi due? State inciuciando?». Mio nonno allora ha risposto che lo stavo solo aiutando. Non l’avesse mai fatto. Mio zio l’ha espulso immediatamente, per cui il povero nonno ha passato il resto della serata in giardino, in mezzo alla neve, con mio zio che ha chiuso la porta sentenziando: «Basta alleanze, basta coi vecchi tromboni, fuori!». 

A mezzanotte meno un quarto s’è piazzato davanti alla porta di casa impedendo a madri, nonne, suocere e nipotini di andare alla messa di mezzanotte con la seguente motivazione: la Santa Messa la vediamo tutti assieme in streaming. Il risultato è stato che tutta la famiglia s’è radunata in silenzio attorno al suo computer col salvaschermo di Casaleggio vestito da Babbo Natale. A mezzanotte e venticinque, finita la funzione, lo zio grillino ha spento il computer, ha smontato la webcam dall’albero, s’è infilato il cappotto e ha detto: «E ora andate tutti affanculo! Buonanotte».





selvaggia lucarelli


----------

